# Lake Tang mix



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Looks like I will be setting up a Tanganyikan tank at the office. It will be a 90 Gal (48x18) and have some questions for the experts. This will be my first Tang tank and I've been advised to stay away from Fronts or Tropheus for this size tank. 

So, based on some other recommendations, I am thinking the following. How many of each would you recommend? What would be the best mix and what should be omitted? I haven't really looked around to purchase anything yet so if anything is going to be impossible to find in the area, let me know.

Cyprichromis Leptosoma 
Altolamprologus compressiceps (Gold Head or Red Fin) 
Altolamprologus calvus (Yellow or Black) 
Neolamprologus brichardi or pulcher 
Neolamprologus leleupi 
Neolamprologus sexfasciatus (some of these look very cool) 

Some people have suggested putting a few Peacocks into the mix for some more colour. Others have said not to mix Malawi and Tangs. Opinions??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Myself personally, for an office, would absolutely go in the direction of KISS (Keep it simple stupid). Not that this is a bad thing. Some of the best tanks are super simple in concept










but what I'm saying is that it's best, in my opinion, to do a focused tank in that kind of situation where the fish are comfortable and behave normally and where there arent too many different kinds of fish.

Id put a LOT of paracyprichromis nigripinnis neon 









Peaceful, gorgeous, hardy, attractive, school, out in the open a lot, active, colorful. Stay near the bottom.

and a LOT of Cyprichromis Leptosoma










who swim at all levels including the top.

I'd add leuleupi, cuzz they rock










and that'd be it.

Keep the pH up near 8.4 like they like it, decorate it simple with one color of one kind of rock with all the grain in the same direction and you have a wicked tank with fish that get along reasonably well and behave naturally and it looks wicked. Too many colors in the mix and it starts to get kind of rediculous.

Just my advice


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I think I have decided on my mix. I just haven't decided on exactly which species yet. 

Let me know what you think...

• Cyprichromis leptosoma - 10
• Altolamprologus calvus or compressiceps ( 1 male 3 females)
• Neolamprologus leleupi Pair
• Julidochromis or Chalinochromis Pair
• Opthalmotilapia sp. ( 2 male, 4-5 female )
• S. petricola - 6


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MacFish said:


> Thanks for the input. I think I have decided on my mix. I just haven't decided on exactly which species yet.
> 
> Let me know what you think...
> 
> ...


My counter offer, sir:

• Cyprichromis leptosoma - 16
• Altolamprologus calvus or compressiceps ( 1 male 3 females) 
• Neolamprologus leleupi 6

OR
• Julidochromis 6

I just think too many species looks really stupid... but you know my tastes and yours differ


----------

